
How to Build Firefox - ingve
https://davidwalsh.name/how-to-build-firefox
======
_o-O-o_
Does anyone know if it's possible to do a 'reproducible build' of mainline
Firefox so we can be sure their official releases are actually based on legit
Mozilla code and not tampered copies with hidden nasties baked in?

